# Trypan Blue Injection w/cataract surgery



## coderguy1939

Can a trypan blue injection be coded separately with a cataract surgery?  Thanks.


----------



## amitjoshi4

coderguy1939 said:


> Can a trypan blue injection be coded separately with a cataract surgery? Thanks.


 
No, Its a part of complex surgery and is reported by code 66982. For further details please go through this article :

*INTRODUCTION *
*The following is the CPT (Current Procedural Terminology) description of CPT code 66982: *
*Extracapsular cataract removal with insertion of intraocular lens prosthesis (one stage procedure), manual or mechanical technique (eg, irrigation and aspiration or phacoemulsification), complex, requiring devices or techniques not generally used in routine cataract surgery (eg, iris expansion device, suture support for intraocular lens, or primary posterior capsulorrhexis) or performed on patients in the amblyogenic developmental stage. *


*According to the American Medical Association's publication entitled CPT Changes 2001, An Insider's View, the following rationale was originally given for this new code: *

*66982 has been added to delineate procedural differences associated with the removal of extracapsular cataract(s) and lens insertion performed in the pediatric age group, on patients who present with diseased states, prior intraocular surgery, or with dense, hard and/or white cataracts. The presence of trauma, or weak or abnormal lens support structures caused by numerous conditions (eg, uveitis) and disease states (eg, glaucoma, pseudoexfoliation syndrome, Marfan syndrome) require additional surgical involvement, and utilization of additional techniques and surgical devices. A small pupil found in a patient with glaucoma or a past surgical history may not dilate fully, and will require iris retractors through additional incisions. Capsular support rings to allow the placement of an intraocular lens may be required in the presence of weak or absent support structures. *

*Pediatric anatomy contributes to the complexity of cataract surgery. The anterior capsule tears with great difficulty and the cortex is difficult to remove from the eye because of intrinsic adhesion of the lens material. Additionally, a primary posterior capsulotomy or capsulorrhexis is necessary, which further complicates the insertion of the intraocular lens. *

*So, it is very important that the code only be used for cases that are deemed to be complex. It should not be used for coding cataract surgeries where complications were encountered. *


*CLINICAL AND CODING ISSUES *
*There are many issues concerning the use of the complex cataract code and let's see if we can address the main ones for you. *

*Utilization. Physicians are usually concerned with what percentage of cases involving cataract extraction with IOL insertion would typically be classified as complex. *

*The increase in payment for 66982 was based on statistics collected that concluded that 1.5 % of all cataract cases would qualify for the use of this code. This was based on a 20% increase in the work for the physician in these cases. *

*However, should utilization of 66982 exceed these estimates, reimbursement for CPT code 66984 would decrease. It is imperative that CPT code 66982 be used only for cataract procedures that meet the definition of this CPT code. *
*In the last set of utilization statistics (2001) available from CMS (Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services) there were approximately 1, 586, 847 cataract surgeries performed and 2.7% of these were coded as complex. *

*Clinical Application**. *
*Here are some of the clinical situations when the code can be used: *

• *Dense white cataracts removed in conjunction with application of indocyanine green (ICG) or trypan blue *


• *Pupillary enlargement procedures. The precise procedures that would qualify for using this code is *


*dependent on your local Medicare carrier's local medical review policy (LMRP). The various authorities at the ophthalmology societies believe that both the use of iris retractors and pupillary stretching should enable the use of 66982. However, there are carrier policies (eg, Kansas, Nebraska, Western Missouri) that do not include manual pupil stretching. *


• *Synechiolysis cannot be additionally billed. The definition of 66982 includes â€œrequiring devices or techniques not generally used in routine cataract surgery.â€� The intent of the code is to include any form of synechiolysis. Both codes 66984 and 66982 were bundled with the various synechiolysis codes in Version 7.2 of the National Correct Coding Initiative effective July 1, 2000. *


• *Vitrectomies occasionally can be coded and billed as an additional procedure. If CPT code 67005, removal of vitreous, anterior approach (open sky technique or limbal incision); partial removal, or 67010, subtotal removal with mechanical vitrectomy, is used, each is ordinarily bundled by the NCCI (National Correct Coding Initiative. However, in pediatric cataract surgery, when a limited pars plana vitrectomy is performed, that may be billed additionally. It is recommended that modifier -52 be applied since this is really a limited pars plana posterior vitrectomy. Also, modifier â€“59 would also have to be used because of the recent bundles with all cataract and retina/vitreous procedures (except 66850 â€“ lensectomy). *


• *Management of intraoperative complications, such as vitreous loss and iris prolapse, do not qualify for use of code 66982. The intent is that CPT code 66982 only be used when the physician plans prospectively and documents in the preoperative plan that a complex cataract procedure is to be performed. *


• *Pediatric cases cannot be coded with CPT code 66982 when an IOL is not inserted. An IOL must be inserted to use this code even though pediatric cataract extraction is more difficult that adult cataract extraction. *


• *The description of the code was changed to remove â€œendocapsular ringsâ€� in 2001 since, technically, a device that does not have FDA approval cannot be included in CPT code descriptors. Now that some of these devices do have FDA approval their use would qualify the case to be coded using CPT code 66982 *

*. *

• *The use of high technology instrumentation does not necessarily qualify the procedure to be complex. Examples would include use of the Fugo blade for anterior capsulorrhexis or performing laser ablation of the lens rather than phacoemulsification. *


• *Since capsular tension rings now have FDA approval, their use also qualifies the case to be coded as complex. *

*CONCLUSION *
*Some physicians, by the nature of their practices, will have a higher percentage of these cases than others. In all cases, it is wise to have perfect chart documentation preoperatively and even to include documentation in the operative note itself. And, be sure to remember all the other details of cataract surgery management that need attention such as documenting the problems with ADL (Activities of Daily Living), use of proper coding and modifiers for the surgical procedures and diagnostic tests, and perfect office examination charting. *


----------



## mbort

I agree with Amit..the appropriate code is the complex 66982


----------



## coderguy1939

Thanks.  I appreciate all the info.


----------



## Kelly_Josephine

For any one else interested in this issue here is what I have found most recently - rather definitive - a 2016 AMA update to CPT Assist on the matter: 

Here’s the article from CPT Assistant March 2016, page 10

Question: Does the use of Trypan Blue dye to stain dense cataract justify the use of a complicated cataract code 66982, Extracapsular cataract removal with insertion of intraocular lens prosthesis (1-stage procedure), manual or mechanical technique (eg, irrigation and aspiration or phacoemulsification), complex, requiring devices or techniques not generally used in routine cataract surgery (eg, iris expansion device, suture support for intraocular lens, or primary posterior capsulorrhexis) or performed on patients in the amblyogenic developmental stage?

Answer: No, the additional work of instilling and removing Trypan Blue dye from the anterior segment though an additional surgical step does not reach the threshold of physician time, work, or intensity necessary to report the complex cataract code. Indications that justify reporting a complex cataract surgery (66982) includes:

1.     The presence of a miotic pupil that will not dilate sufficiently to allow operative access to the lens, which requires the insertion of one of the following: four iris retractors through four additional incisions; a Beehler expansion device; a sector iridectomy with subsequent suture repair of; an iris sphincter; or sphincterotomies created with scissors.
2.     The presence of a disease state that produces lens support structures that are abnormally weak or absent, which requires the need to support the lens implant with permanent intraocular sutures, or, alternately, a capsular tension ring may be necessary to allow placement of an intraocular lens.
3.     Pediatric cataract surgery


----------

